# Benefits of non-homogenized milk...?



## brijenn (Feb 12, 2005)

I recently starting buying a non-homogenized whole milk for my 14.5 month old (to whoever it was on this board that sugested it - thank you!!).

I am looking for a good article/link with some info of the benefits - my dh thinks I am wasting $$ buy buying ir over "regular" homogenized milk. He understands what homogenizing the milk does but just doesn't get why milk that hasn't been homogenized is better.

My 14.5 months old is tiny for her age, even though she has a great appetite. She also has a bit of eczema. I have noticed that since starting the new milk her skin has cleared up considerably. Dh says it is all in my head. I don't know if this will help her gain weight or not yet - we get that checked later this month...

Anyhoo - any good info to quiet my dh?


----------



## Attached Mamma (Mar 16, 2004)

Homogenized milk has been linked to heart disease. So the benefit of consuming non-homogenized milk would be to lower your risk of developing heart problems.


----------



## Adamarie (Jan 6, 2002)

There is a book you simply must have
"Nourishing Traditions", by Sally Fallon. She has a huge section in there on homogenized dairy v. non , and pasteurized v. non-pasteurized. She also explains about a million ways to use milk, the "old" ways of culturing, etc.
and a special section on feeding babies.

We are lucky to be very rural. We get raw, non-homogenized milk from a local dairy. The cream rises to the top for my tea...and none of the enzymes that help you digest it have been "denatured" by pastuerization. All the good grass food is still in it. Cultured dairy has also been shown to be easier to digest, even for little ones. Yogurt, cottage cheese, sour cream, may be easier for your daughter to accept and break down protein from than regular millk.
I say this because I know that lots of acidolphilus can help eczema, by promoting better flora in the intestines. I would recommend you try giving your daughter some, in large doses at first (10(yes) a day to start.spread out over the day) the worst it will do is give her a little runny stool, but probably not even that...then taper off after a week or so to two to four a day, regularly. My kids eat the stuff straight out of the capsules, but whatever works.

another site is www.rawmilk.com
it might have some printable info for dh.

Hope some of this helps. Read that book!


----------

